# Custom/commemorative handgun



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2009)

Some of the guys I work with are interested in getting a customized/commemorative handgun made up for the unit, and I'd like to solicit input on the best way to go about it.  Looking to get some customization on the slide (i.e. graphic and maybe unit slogan) and maybe some work on the grips.  Just in the planning phase right now, so no real price range figures (I'm guessing $1000 or less), and no real strong feelings about make or caliber, although personally I'd like a concealable .45 doublestack... para?

Anyway, just wanted to see if anyone had done this before and could give any suggestions about how to get it done.  Makes that have been tossed around are Sig, Kimber, and Para, and calibers .45, 9mm, and .357 sig.  Basically what I think the guys are looking for is an heirloom-quality weapon that they can carry when they're back home.

Thanks.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen the "Special Forces" Sig P226 with the Unit Crest on the top of the slide just in front of the rear sights.  Don't know how or who did it, but they are nice looking. 

Can't offer any suggestions on how to get this done.  I assume you would have to have a large enough order to satisfy any _special_ requirements with the manufacturer.  Or, they could all be purchased and sent out to someone that does that kind of work. 

It's a neat idea though.  Good luck !!


----------



## JJ sloan (Sep 28, 2009)

We just got our Para .45's.  The pricetag was $750 with a minimum order of 30 weapons.  Really nice pistol.  But I had nothing to do with the arrangements... so I am useless.  But I'm sure you already knew that.:doh:


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2009)

Sig has a program for units to pick and choose also, don't have the paperwork anymore so I can't tell you what the minimum was/is.

JJ-nice weapon.


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 29, 2009)

Given that manufacturers are extremely motivated supporters of the military and it makes them look good to do favors for military units/personnel, I'd float the idea around with some of your favorite gunmakers. You'd be surprised how enthusiastically they  embrace stuff like this. 

And if the big guys can't or won't, some of the lesser known manufacturers might jump at the chance. Any connection with military units is good promotional fodder for them.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2009)

We went with the Kimber Stainless 2 with custom wood grips, slide, display box, and serial numbers.  Assuming everything goes OK we'll have them Christmas-ish.  Total price a little over $1000.  Thanks for your suggestions everyone.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Oct 19, 2009)

when you get them you will have to post some pictures.


----------



## tjwest (Oct 20, 2009)

3/75 is currently selling a commorative 1911 in conjunction with its 25th Anniversary event.  Cost is $470.  The wooden case is extra.  I have details on how to order either if anyone is interested.  Please send me a PM or an email.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 20, 2009)

If any of you guys are looking at doing something similar down the road, I know Caspian will do custom etching on their slides.

A commander barrel an officer receiver would make for an awesome keepsake/carry gun. :2c:


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 23, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## sigma (Nov 20, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> I've seen the &quot;Special Forces&quot; Sig P226 with the Unit Crest on the top of the slide just in front of the rear sights.  Don't know how or who did it, but they are nice looking.
> 
> Can't offer any suggestions on how to get this done.  I assume you would have to have a large enough order to satisfy any _special_ requirements with the manufacturer.  Or, they could all be purchased and sent out to someone that does that kind of work.
> 
> It's a neat idea though.  Good luck !!




This is what the Sig w/ SF Crest looks like, for those who haven't seen it.  I got it for $650  after putting my name in while we were in a-stan as part of a big order.  Don't know who started it, but they are nice.  Mine is the .40cal version.  edit: hmm, I'll try to get a better picture of the engraved portion, it looks less blurry in real life.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 20, 2009)

sigma said:


> This is what the Sig w/ SF Crest looks like, for those who haven't seen it.  I got it for $650  after putting my name in while we were in a-stan as part of a big order.  Don't know who started it, but they are nice.  Mine is the .40cal version.  edit: hmm, I'll try to get a better picture of the engraved portion, it looks less blurry in real life.




Those are incredibly good looking pistola's.  You can't ever go wrong with a Sig classic P226.  Love the crest.


----------

